

10 Boring Boston-area Tech Companies That Are Actually Interesting - Tokutek
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2011/03/03/you-snooze-you-lose-10-boring-boston-area-tech-companies-that-are-actually-interesting/?single_page=true

======
coach
Sonian is a great company. They were a Amazon Startup Challenge finalist a few
years ago and just raised a series B found from Amazon a few months ago.

